# got a new fish



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

well i got my 3rd fish today, i got a sailfin tang, its an awesome fish, it went to work right away working on the algea


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

how big was your tank again? just an fyi, sailfin tangs need around 125gal of swimming space, and around 90 while young


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

crap, i have a 55, the guy at the LFS told me that it would be fine for now, and when it gets to big to bring it back to trade it in, but i dont know what to do now..


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well for temporary maybe if its under 4 5 inches tops it should be fine for a month or two


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

its about 3, maybe 4 inches, hes to pretty to give up  but i guess ill bring him back


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah i know the feeling, i had to do the same for a wrasse, but i was pretty happy i did when i found it it would get to a foot and a half and eat my other fish :shock: 

i want to keep tangs too... i might upgrade to a 90 soon and get a blue and/or powder blue tang


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

good decision... its hard to let go... but sometimes its for the best! +1 on the ole rating scale for doing that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

i have a sailfin tang in a 46 gallon thats been in there for half a year and he's thriving.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you sure he's thriving? because they do tend to get stunted growth in smaller tanks...  if he was smaller in size when you got him, (2-3inches) he should be after a year and a half about 4-6 inches.


----------



## blargin (Feb 7, 2005)

i only have damsels


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

he's already about 4-5 inches...he's gotten bigger since when i got him. he eats great...always has good color...and gets along with everyone else in there. he even cleans the tank a little by eating the algae


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You do have a larger tank for him when he starts to get to his adult size right??? If not, it doesn't look good for him in the long run. He needs around 125 gallons as posted above by hail_sniper. I have my blue tang in a 20 gallon but she's only the size of a quarter and I'll be getting a nice 250-300 gallon for her and her future tankmates includeing a yellow tang, christmas wrasse, keyhole angelfish, achilles tang, fire goby, royal gramma, and true percula clownfish, and I still think thats pushing the limits for those three tangs. They need a lot of room to swim... they maybe only 4-5 inches but they need 4-5 feet to roam and swim freely.


----------

